# Help IDing a Trek road



## bakdaman (Aug 12, 2011)

Can anyone ID this bike? For $200 on Craigslist it might be a steal...thanks!

https://images.craigslist.org/3ma3o93ld5O25W55X4b8b8e764a7c13141d03.jpg


----------



## bakdaman (Aug 12, 2011)

just got word that it's pre 1997..does that help at all?


----------



## xXCaMeLxxToSiSXx (Aug 16, 2011)

it's not a very good pic, can you ask for a better pic ?


----------

